# Gymrat4life scams world pharma



## LightWeight3 (Jul 15, 2011)

This fucking idiot scammed world pharma. He should get banned for scamming a good sponsor like WP. Here's the link.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/w...s-10-guys-see-list-members-3.html#post2379817


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 15, 2011)

Dude, gymrat is a respected member here.  Looking through that it looks a lot more like a misunderstanding than a scam.  I think you should maybe get more familiar.

Also, looking over your post history you seem to only post in threads bashing other sponsors or entering WP contests.

I may have been gone for 9 months, but it looks like some bullshit hasn't changed.


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 15, 2011)

jmorrison said:


> Dude, gymrat is a respected member here.  Looking through that it looks a lot more like a misunderstanding than a scam.  I think you should maybe get more familiar.
> 
> Also, looking over your post history you seem to only post in threads bashing other sponsors or entering WP contests.
> 
> I may have been gone for 9 months, but it looks like some bullshit hasn't changed.





no actually WP sent 10 members free gear to do a video. i received the gear first out of every one and the same day i received it i posted it. im not the only one saying he scammed WP. WP himself has said that he got scammed by gymfag4life. people like to talk shit about me but i would never scam a sponsor like he did


----------



## minimal (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## jmorrison (Jul 15, 2011)

Neg me all you want.  The people on this site know I am straight and honest and call it like I see it.  You on the other hand are a 59 post count cock-puppet for a sponsor FAMOUS on these boards for creating and posting under other names.  

I'm not saying that you are or are not being truthful, I am just saying that from where I sit my money lands on Gymrat.  Keep sucking that teat, maybe you will get a free bottle of overpriced test out of it.


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 15, 2011)

jmorrison said:


> Neg me all you want.  The people on this site know I am straight and honest and call it like I see it.  You on the other hand are a 59 post count cock-puppet for a sponsor FAMOUS on these boards for creating and posting under other names.
> 
> I'm not saying that you are or are not being truthful, I am just saying that from where I sit my money lands on Gymrat.  Keep sucking that teat, maybe you will get a free bottle of overpriced test out of it.





listing here fucking duck. just because you dont have money to afford good human grade gear is not my fault. point blank this is not about me or you and what we think.its clear to see he scammed WP. thats it im done


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 15, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> listing here fucking duck. just because you dont have money to afford good human grade gear is not my fault. point blank this is not about me or you and what we think.its clear to see he scammed WP. thats it im done


----------



## custom (Jul 15, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> no actually WP sent 10 members free gear to do a video. i received the gear first out of every one and the same day i received it i posted it. im not the only one saying he scammed WP. WP himself has said that he got scammed by gymfag4life. people like to talk shit about me but i would never scam a sponsor like he did


 
How come you have'nt made a puchase from him yet??


----------



## custom (Jul 15, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> listing here fucking duck. just because you dont have money to afford good human grade gear is not my fault. point blank this is not about me or you and what we think.its clear to see he scammed WP. thats it im done


 Whats a "fucking duck"?


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 15, 2011)

custom said:


> How come you have'nt made a puchase from him yet??





little do you know i did make a purchase from him last week. so please dont talk if you dont know shit


----------



## custom (Jul 15, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> little do you know i did make a purchase from him last week. so please dont talk if you dont know shit


 Post pics or its bs


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 15, 2011)

Where is gym rat anyways?


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 15, 2011)

custom said:


> Post pics or its bs



im not posting pics. because ive called you out a million times to post pics and you never do pussy ass bitch


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 15, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> im not posting pics. because ive called you out a million times to post pics and you never do pussy ass bitch


Are we still on for the posedown? You didnt forget did you?


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 15, 2011)

A million times, with that big ass post count?  Fucking troll diggity up in this bitch.  Good call Custom.


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 15, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Are we still on for the posedown? You didnt forget did you?



tommorow i will posting pictures i havent forgot. dont chicken out now


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 15, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> tommorow i will posting pictures i havent forgot. dont chicken out now


Took my contest pics this morning!


----------



## custom (Jul 15, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> im not posting pics. because ive called you out a million times to post pics and you never do pussy ass bitch


No pics of the gear you ordered you stupid fuck. Who wants to see fake pics of you? Remember all those you posted way back when? Now shut the fuck up and get back on your boflex!


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 15, 2011)

and one of our sponsors is a known scammer across the boards and he still may be allowed back. So everyone else might as well run rampant like a zoo.


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 15, 2011)

custom said:


> No pics of the gear you ordered you stupid fuck. Who wants to see fake pics of you? Remember all those you posted way back when? Now shut the fuck up and get back on your boflex!




post up pictures of your self. i dont post fake pictures of me. you know its me because of all my tatts. now go and finish sucking the brazilian trannys cock


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 15, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Took my contest pics this morning!





where are they? i dont see them


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 15, 2011)

Let's get one thing straight... Lightweight is Anabolicbody, Ironathlete  and dynasty... Someone who makes $50,000 a day and owns a company,  don't you have better things to do.

As I posted in WP section:

Make injection video and receive free gear!

 Do you see me post there once? No you don't. Therefore I wasn't even on  the list to get anything.

Make injection video and receive free gear!

 Here's the 5 who he said he would send too, not 10 as he's said in this  post.

 I told WP via PM AFTER this was over and told him I have a friend who  would be interested in making a video if I didn't want to use, because  at the time I had no idea what the products were. ... YES THAT IS  EXACTLY WHAT I SENT IN A PM. 

 Once they got here and were products I don't use I decided to give to  said friend, again as I told WP I would do IF I DIDN'T USE. Not sure how  that is scamming but okay.

 Had I been one of the 5 would said I WOULD DO IT, and didn't yes I would  be screwing him over. But I didn't. I PMed him about a week after it  was over to see if he had any left as I was interested in doing a  possible video, and again if not it would go to my friend AS PER MY PM.
______________________________

Now, we all know WP's first language isn't English. Maybe he didn't  understand when I said that if it wasn't stuff I would use (again, I  didn't know what he was sending at the time) that it would be passed to  my friend to make the video. I never promised I would make the video.  Let me say that again... I told WP that if I didn't use the gear, it  would go to my friend.

I don't use winny, and I haven't used npp. So it went to my friend who  said he'd make video. Yet he hasn't and I can't do shit about that. I  told him to give it back and I would find someone who would use it. Of  course he hasn't given it back.

Funny thing is, my PM to WP was a least a week after he selected 10  people. So he's either leaving someone out or targeting me now. Another  thing, look of the people who were first selected. Check out the first  thread, they PROMISED to make such a great video blah, blah, blah and  nothing. Not even a response on WP's thread. 

So I didn't promise a video, contacted WP via PM a week or so after  telling him I would like to make a video if I use the gear, if not its  going to my friend. *He agreed and sent it.* How the fuck does that make me a scammer? He knew if I didn't use it, it would be going to a friend. I then post in that thread  (again the only one too) and get shit for it, I don't understand.

I have 1700 some posts, you think if I was a scammer I would waste that  much time over a vial of winny (which was expired anyway) and 5 amp of  npp? Your an idiot if you think so. 

Let's also not forget I've referred guys to WP (a least 7) and bought items from him... I would put my money on it that 80% or more haven't ever made a purchased or helped WP out ever out of those 10 guys. I'm done with that though, I'll never help him out again.



Killermonkey said:


> Where is gym rat anyways?



I happen to help disabled children for 2 hours a day without pay, so I've been busy. Sorry I have a life outside this forum.


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 15, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Took my contest pics this morning!




didnt you rep uncle z? now your repping WP as your banner? wtf


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 15, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> didnt you rep uncle z? now your repping WP as your banner? wtf



Yeah. I really like wp products. Plus what the fuck does it matter to you? Whatever banner i have i look wayyy better than you!


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 15, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> where are they? i dont see them



Iron mag puts them up not me! Look at my avi


----------



## ceazur (Jul 15, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> didnt you rep uncle z? now your repping WP as your banner? wtf



hes a gears whore, he'll rep anyone who puts out for free.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 15, 2011)

ceazur said:


> hes a gears whore, he'll rep anyone who puts out for free.



I j'd off to your wifes pictures on fb last night


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 15, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Yeah. I really like wp products. Plus what the fuck does it matter to you? Whatever banner i have i look wayyy better than you!





lmao yeah ok. your going to feel so stupid when i post up my pictures


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 15, 2011)

You both are seriously immature IMO. D-Latsky, you call me a bitch and a scammer... yet you back-stab your own sponsor (Uncle Z)? What's with that? You don't even know the story until now... But I really don't give a shit what you think, I've already received PMs about how much of an asshole you are.

I had respect for you, but now I have as much respect for you as the rest of the trolls on here. It's obvious you'll hop from sponsor to sponsor in hopes of free gear.

WP knew if I didn't want it, it would go to my friend. He just completely twisted the story to make me look like the bad guy. Get your facts straight before you accuse someone. 

In fact, we were PMing last night about a possible order, and then he finds out I'm a rep and then goes and does this. He's just pissed, but whatever, fuck both of you.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 15, 2011)

Lol this thread is about you scamming free gear and your calling me out. I never called you a bitch bro. Ask Z if i stabbed him in the back. Get your facts straight before you run your mouth. I never got free gear from anyone and i can put whatever sig up i want. As for respect i dont give two shits bro.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 15, 2011)

You must have the education of a 8 year old, because if the above information doesn't click you are a idiot.

Didn't get free gear? Weird, I remember seeing your name and video about free gear, guess I read it wrong.

I contact WP after giveaway, after 10 were selected. Tell him if I don't use it it's going to my friend, he says OK. How is that scamming? It's not, he just twisted it and said I would make the video, I didn't even post once about asking for it in those 80 posts of the first thread.

Run my mouth? This is the internet dude, get over your ego, test high.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks WP to bullshit me...


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 15, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> You must have the education of a 8 year old, because if the above information doesn't click you are a idiot.
> 
> Didn't get free gear? Weird, I remember seeing your name and video about free gear, guess I read it wrong.
> 
> ...



An 8 year old hey? Well a fucken 8 year old wouldnt pull the shit you are. " I got it for a friend" fuck off dude did you message wp? Yes. Did you say you or your "friend" would do the video? Yes. Did you do the video? No. What am i getting wrong? And i didnt get shit from Z i bought gear liked it put up his sig an posted. Now i have tried something i like better. Plus dont fucken worry about what a i do chief you just keep looking for handout and make yourself look stupid. I never had a problem with you. I just hate to see sponsors shy away from great promotions cause some jerk screwed it up.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

Got free gear and never provided any video...

Case closed.


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 15, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> You both are seriously immature IMO. D-Latsky, you call me a bitch and a scammer... yet you back-stab your own sponsor (Uncle Z)? What's with that? You don't even know the story until now... But I really don't give a shit what you think, I've already received PMs about how much of an asshole you are.
> 
> I had respect for you, but now I have as much respect for you as the rest of the trolls on here. It's obvious you'll hop from sponsor to sponsor in hopes of free gear.
> 
> ...




shut the fuck up already damn fucking idiot. your a pieace of shit fucking scammer. go fuck yourself already


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 15, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Iron mag puts them up not me! Look at my avi





time for you to get owned. you really think you look better then me? lmfao!!! just posted my pictures. no go a workout harder and see if WP send you some more free gear so you can try and look as good and ripped as me


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 15, 2011)

lightweight3 said:


> shut the fuck up already damn fucking idiot. Your a pieace of shit. Go fuck yourself already


 
talk about irony.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll gladly take a screen shot of the PM I sent to WP. You'll see exactly what I said, and what WP says in his thread. However, I better double check before I do.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Got free gear and never provided any video...
> 
> Case closed.



Not if what he said is true Heavy.  I want to see a screenie before I am willing to call someone a scammer.  The guy deserves the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 15, 2011)

jmorrison said:


> Not if what he said is true Heavy.  I want to see a screenie before I am willing to call someone a scammer.  The guy deserves the benefit of the doubt.




shut the fuck up already!!!!!! hes a fucking scammer


----------



## independent (Jul 15, 2011)

WP getting scammed for over priced gear. Priceless.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

Just man up and pin the winny. It will take like 2 minutes to earn your gear...


----------



## red rocket (Jul 15, 2011)

Holy Fak, lightweight u are a little worked up bro.  You need to chill. Telling everyone who deosnt see your point to fuck off, is immature.  

I dont see the big deal, really.  Maybe he didnt follow through with the entire deal, but to be labelled a scammer is a bit extreme.

How do you scam free gear?


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 15, 2011)

It wasnt just gear givin away for nothing there were criteria to be met.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 15, 2011)

ceazur said:


> hes a gears whore, he'll rep anyone who puts out for free.


 

Best. Post. Ever. 

D-bagski will sell himself for one vial of expired winny just to kick it with the mod's who probably get the gear for a normal price. 


Gymrat, just make a fucking video of you pinning some test-E or something doesn't even matter. Fuck it could be b-12 for shit's sake. Or have your friend do it. Actually i don't even give two shits.


----------



## independent (Jul 15, 2011)

Would anyone care to see a video of me masturbating? Would that make everything better?


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Best. Post. Ever.
> 
> D-bagski will sell himself for one vial of expired winny just to kick it with the mod's who probably get the gear for a normal price.
> 
> ...




lmao. his name should be dGUTsky. has a belly like he was 9months pregnant and he swears hes the shit.. pshhh please!!


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 15, 2011)

Well here's my PM that I sent. I've gotten 50+ PMs from all this shit from different people, so everything has now been erased since my inbox was 99% full.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 15, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> lmao. his name should be dGUTsky. has a belly like he was 9months pregnant and he swears hes the shit.. pshhh please!!



You and sloppy cunt could be good together! Both ignorant noobs with lots to say and nothing behind it. I dont know why sloppy piss flap is concerned with what i do the little trick pimped out his own gf tits fir free gear and then cried and whined when people didnt vote for the saggy fucken gross things!!


----------



## Imosted (Jul 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Just man up and pin the winny. It will take like 2 minutes to earn your gear...




i concur.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 15, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Would anyone care to see a video of me masturbating? Would that make everything better?



Yes


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 15, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Well here's my PM that I sent. I've gotten 50+ PMs from all this shit from different people, so everything has now been erased since my inbox was 99% full.



And there it is.  Glad my faith was well placed bro.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 15, 2011)

jmorrison said:


> And there it is.  Glad my faith was well placed  bro.


 

And honestly Latsky, I'm not worried about krama. I give up my time non-paid to help out disabled children and help kids in need in after school programs and also a few other things. You would have never known that about me, nor you most likely don't give me a shit, well you know what... I don't care, and I don't care whoever else thinks I'm a "scammer". I just wanted to give my side of the story and prove my point. At the end of the day, I can go to sleep at night knowing the truth and knowing that I have helped someone in need.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

jmorrison said:


> And there it is. Glad my faith was well placed bro.


 Yeah, clearly gymrat's "friend" did not make the video. 

Free gear and no video.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

Its not complicated unless you are OJ's attorney. He took free gear and never provided any vid.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 15, 2011)

that is def not the pm of a scammer ...gymrat is gtg in my book


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

murf23 said:


> that is def not the pm of a scammer ...gymrat is gtg in my book


 He took the gear and now his "friend" won't come through. Its pathetic.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 15, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> And honestly Latsky, I'm not worried about krama. I give up my time non-paid to help out disabled children and help kids in need in after school programs and also a few other things.



If i was wrong i appologize. But you still took the gear for you or your friend which means you were the one who requested it. In return for a video. You or your friend have not provided the video. WP didnt say have some free gear and if you or your friend feel like making a video That would be nice. If you think what you did is fair so be it. I wont make another comment on it.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 15, 2011)

forgive me for getting involved in this but its an open conversation so i just wanted to add my opinion...ok no video i agree BUT THE GUY IS NOT A SCAMMER


----------



## blazeftp (Jul 15, 2011)

It is kind of shit WP sent him the gear in good faith.
True you said you would give the gear to a friend and he would post video.
But he never posted a video so WP has lost out.

But no point on crying about spilled milk.
So lets just drop it and move on.

If it helps i will make a fucking video of me shooting some  WP Aquabolic lol.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

OJ's attorney was really good at burying the truth in a bunch of technicalities but at the end of the day we all know the difference between right and wrong.

Took the free gear and no video...


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 15, 2011)

Heavy, If you think I'm seriously such a scammer have Prince (or whoever) refund me my 5 year elite membership and have it sent to WP and I'll never come back. I'm serious. If I was such a scammer/liar I wouldn't want my money sent somewhere else just to prove a point.

I really do enjoy this forum and helping out when I can, but if this is what it comes down to prove my fucking point so be it.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Heavy, If you think I'm seriously such a scammer have Prince (or whoever) refund me my 5 year elite membership and have it sent to WP and I'll never come back. I'm serious. If I was such a scammer/liar I wouldn't want my money sent somewhere else just to prove a point.


 I never once called you a scammer. Please get your facts straight.

You recieved gear knowing there were strings attched. Just make things right brother. Easy peasy.


----------



## independent (Jul 15, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Heavy, If you think I'm seriously such a scammer have Prince (or whoever) refund me my 5 year elite membership and have it sent to WP and I'll never come back. I'm serious. If I was such a scammer/liar I wouldn't want my money sent somewhere else just to prove a point.
> 
> I really do enjoy this forum and helping out when I can, but if this is what it comes down to prove my fucking point so be it.



IMHO youre not a scammer, but you could tell your friend to make the vid. Its that easy.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I never once called you a scammer. Please get your facts straight.
> 
> You recieved gear knowing there were strings attched. Just make things right brother. Easy peasy.



Well it's just how I feel. And again, I don't have it. Trust me, if I had it you think I'd really still be typing all this over a expired vial of winny and 5 amps? This shit alone has taken more time then that would be worth times 5.

And i'm dead serious... Have my elite membership canceled and sent to WP, I guarantee you another guy won't do that. And I won't ever come back either, since I keep my end of the deal. You'd be helping out WP $40ish dollar plus never have to deal with me again.



bigmoe65 said:


> IMHO youre not a scammer, but you could tell  your friend to make the vid. Its that easy.



Tried, Tried and Tried. He won't. I even had his girlfriend let me in when he was at work and I can't find it...


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 15, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Would anyone care to see a video of me masturbating? Would that make everything better?



at the end of the day, this and only this can rectify the situation...


----------



## independent (Jul 15, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Well it's just how I feel. And again, I don't have it. Trust me, if I had it you think I'd really still be typing all this over a expired vial of winny and 5 amps? This shit alone has taken more time then that would be worth times 5.
> 
> And i'm dead serious... Have my elite membership canceled and sent to WP, I guarantee you another guy won't do that. And I won't ever come back either, since I always keep my end of the deal.
> 
> ...



They wont do that. Prince spent the money on cocaine and hookers.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Well it's just how I feel. And again, I don't have it. Trust me, if I had it you think I'd really still be typing all this over a expired vial of winny and 5 amps? This shit alone has taken more time then that would be worth times 5.
> 
> And i'm dead serious... Have my elite membership canceled and sent to WP, I guarantee you another guy won't do that.


 Send your own money to WP. Why would I get involved with your dealings? You make things so complicated. Just do the right thing.


----------



## independent (Jul 15, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> at the end of the day, this and only this can rectify the situation...



Dont make me.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 15, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> You and sloppy cunt could be good together! Both ignorant noobs with lots to say and nothing behind it. I dont know why sloppy piss flap is concerned with what i do the little trick pimped out his own gf tits fir free gear and then cried and whined when people didnt vote for the saggy fucken gross things!!


 

If those were nasty, then you must be gay!


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 15, 2011)

I have an easy way to fix this, buy the same gear from WP and make a video with that. done and done, can't make any excuses there and everyone should be happy.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 15, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> I have an easy way to fix this, buy the same gear from WP and make a video with that. done and done, can't make any excuses there and everyone should be happy.



With a wife who was just fired, I don't think so. My family comes before anything and I would much rather spend that money on her to make her feel better then to prove my point on a forum of people I will never meet. I'm outta here, this has taken way too much of my day.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

the scammer got scammed. end of story. anyone using asia pharma will see that. my first cycle was using his test. I thought I was just a horrible responder because I didnt see shit for gains. Im on my current cycle now and Im up 12 lbs in 2 weeks, and libido is great.

Trust me, I understand repping him and showing appreciation for him if he gives you products, but from personal experience I would wait until you really see how the product works before you go around praising him. I put my foot in my mouth big time.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> If those were nasty, then you must be gay!



I fucken gagged at those sloppy worn out milk bags! GROSS!!!


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 15, 2011)

WP actually has a pretty damned solid rep as to quality of the gear man.  The only complaints I have heard is the pricing.  Get some bloodwork done and see how that is looking.

The issue in this thread is that Gym got called out as a scammer when he quite clearly, and in plain english told WP _*that he may not use the gear*_.  This doesn't take an OJ lawyer, the guy straight up told the seller before the seller even SENT the gear and WP chose to accept that.  

Yes Gym's friend should provide a vid, and I hope Gym keeps on his ass about it, but we have all been fucked over by a "friend" before, and anyone claiming differently is full of shit.  If you offer me a Tshirt to wear to a party, and I tell you that if it doesn't fit me right I will give it to a friend to wear, and you accept that and send me the shirt, if I don't wear it because it doesn't fit right....well thats not a scam, it is pretty fucking clear english.  If my friend then won't wear it, I would try to get it back, and if he wouldnt give it back...well I would apologize to the seller and have one less friend.

Ridiculous to attack him over this.  This is a good member of the community, who (as far as I know) has never given anyone a reason to doubt him, but yet ONE post by a fucking clown that won't even post under the same name, defending a sponsor who at least in the past was NOTORIOUS for underhanded bullshit like posting fake reviews under fake names, and some of you are ready to tar & feather him?  Weak ass shit right there.


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 15, 2011)

who the heck is lightweight 3? probably someone "hiding" behind a different screen mame. this is getting rediculous with all these multiple names and people talking smack who wont even show face. there are many people gymrat has hooked up with ph's they were lookin for and i haven't seen any thread from THEM complaining. i agree that he never should have took the goods and he owes wp for the gear, but there are MANY others who never came through, so bash them too.AND GET RID OF ALL THESE MULTIPLE ACCOUNTS OR MAKE THEM PUBLIC SO SOMEONE KNOWS WHO THEY"RE REALLY TALKING TO!rat wants to make it right and he's trying to do that, so give him a chance and call -out ALL non-producers. and no, i dont know gymrat, i just cant sit and watch mob whipped into a frenzy kill somebody.i dont want to offend ANYONE, but i think im about to as soon as i hit "submit reply"


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 15, 2011)

I know someone who had their levels tested after running AP gear and test level were low, too low for "human grade" gear, and this was a MOD, not just some random on the internet.

I myself never had my levels tested, but the changes are too apparent to ignore. weight and strength gains, and awesome libido. I got none of this with WP.

Plus WP has the contests for expired gear. why? because it will look bad if hes selling expired shit, so he does this "amazing contest" to make himself look better. fact of the matter is its shit he has no use for anymore.

Fellas, just be smart before you make yourself look like an ass. I did.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Jul 15, 2011)

This....is the worst thread ever.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 15, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Lol this thread is about you scamming free gear and your calling me out. I never called you a bitch bro. Ask Z if i stabbed him in the back. Get your facts straight before you run your mouth. I never got free gear from anyone and i can put whatever sig up i want. As for respect i dont give two shits bro.




I have a dream.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 15, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Heavy, If you think I'm seriously such a scammer have Prince (or whoever) refund me my 5 year elite membership and have it sent to WP and I'll never come back. I'm serious. If I was such a scammer/liar I wouldn't want my money sent somewhere else just to prove a point.
> 
> I really do enjoy this forum and helping out when I can, but if this is what it comes down to prove my fucking point so be it.




if you leave this forums cause one these people cryin then you got the gonads of a 6 year old. Flip these bitches the bird and meet me in ceazurs palace.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 15, 2011)

ceazur said:


> if you leave this forums cause one these people cryin then you got the gonads of a 6 year old. Flip these bitches the bird and meet me in ceazurs palace.



Flip on the fan I just took a nasty douce in the bathroom.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 15, 2011)

all that dam buffet ^^


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 15, 2011)

Yup


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 15, 2011)

ceazur said:


> Flip these bitches the bird and meet me in ceazurs palace.



Where can I find this palace and can I have VIP access?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I never once called you a scammer. Please get your facts straight.
> 
> You recieved gear knowing there were strings attched. Just make things right brother. Easy peasy.


 
maybe he doesnt work out


----------



## ceazur (Jul 16, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Where can I find this palace and can I have VIP access?




i dunno about VIP access, you might try to steal the finger foods or something, but i can surely get you front row seats to the main even tonight.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 16, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> This fucking idiot scammed world pharma. He should get banned for scamming a good sponsor like WP. Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/w...s-10-guys-see-list-members-3.html#post2379817


 


LightWeight3 said:


> no actually WP sent 10 members free gear to do a video. i received the gear first out of every one and the same day i received it i posted it. im not the only one saying he scammed WP. WP himself has said that he got scammed by gymfag4life. people like to talk shit about me but i would never scam a sponsor like he did


 


LightWeight3 said:


> listing here fucking duck. just because you dont have money to afford good human grade gear is not my fault. point blank this is not about me or you and what we think.its clear to see he scammed WP. thats it im done


 


LightWeight3 said:


> little do you know i did make a purchase from him last week. so please dont talk if you dont know shit


 


LightWeight3 said:


> im not posting pics. because ive called you out a million times to post pics and you never do pussy ass bitch


 


LightWeight3 said:


> tommorow i will posting pictures i havent forgot. dont chicken out now


 


LightWeight3 said:


> post up pictures of your self. i dont post fake pictures of me. you know its me because of all my tatts. now go and finish sucking the brazilian trannys cock


 


LightWeight3 said:


> where are they? i dont see them


 

If you received ur free gear already, why do u give a fuck what anyone else did?  All you do is bash sponsers and bitch about bunk gear - so STFU


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 16, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> OJ's attorney was really good at burying the truth in a bunch of technicalities but at the end of the day we all know the difference between right and wrong.
> 
> Took the free gear and no video...



Nowhere did he promise one. If I borrow money from you and say that maybe I'll pay you back or my friend probably will, well, you would be stupid for giving me a loan. WP made the mistake of sending it without a guarantee.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 16, 2011)

If you honestly think he did the right thing then we are going to have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 16, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> If you honestly think he did the right thing then we are going to have to agree to disagree.



*do the right thing? *what is this a Spike Lee movie? Last time I checked gear was i*****l as shit.

Wanna be self-righteous here, well he should have called LE and reported the activity. But we don't wanna do that do we? nooo let us be right only to the extent that it does not hurt *us*.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 16, 2011)

Naw, not self righteous just do whats right. If he wants to burn bridges thats his decision.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 16, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> *do the right thing? *what is this a Spike Lee movie? Last time I checked gear was i*****l as shit.
> 
> Wanna be self-righteous here, well he should have called LE and reported the activity. But we don't wanna do that do we? nooo let us be right only to the extent that it does not hurt *us*.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 16, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Naw, not self righteous just do whats right. If he wants to burn bridges thats his decision.



  My point was that there is no honor among thieves


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 16, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> My point was that there is no honor among thieves



Hy still getting t bagged by your homo spotter? No honor amongst yhieves? You are a little mis informed twinkle toes. Many of these sources operate in countries where aas is not illegal. Therefore they are not doing anything illegal so ripping off an honest business is not cool.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 16, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Hy still getting t bagged by your homo spotter? No honor amongst yhieves? You are a little mis informed twinkle toes. Many of these sources operate in countries where aas is not illegal. Therefore they are not doing anything illegal so ripping off an honest business is not cool.



hmmm.. so let me get this straight, I can buy illegal stuff as long as it's shipped from a place where it's legal. Wait a second while I call the Netherlands I have a big order to place!

Give me a break man, your muscles might require allot of blood but some of it has to be getting to your brain...right?

Get familiar with the law, shipping illegal goods with or through the USPS is a federal crime.

twinkle nuts


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not against it, do not care weather you use it or abuse it, just think that when you do dirt you should expect to get dirty every now and then..


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 16, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> hmmm.. so let me get this straight, I can buy illegal stuff as long as it's shipped from a place where it's legal. Wait a second while I call the Netherlands I have a big order to place!
> 
> Give me a break man, your muscles might require allot of blood but some of it has to be getting to your brain...right?
> 
> ...


Its only breaking the law if its in your hands. People can send something legal from there own country its not htere issue if your cutoms find it to be illegal dumbass. Thats why you dont get busted if your shit gets seized. Posession is 90% of the law. Get your spotters sweaty nuts off your mind bitch!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 16, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> My point was that there is no honor among thieves


 Not sure I would call GymRat4Life a thief but I do see your point.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 16, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Its only breaking the law if its in your hands. People can send something legal from there own country its not htere issue if your cutoms find it to be illegal dumbass. Thats why you dont get busted if your shit gets seized. Posession is 90% of the law. Get your spotters sweaty nuts off your mind bitch!



Oh since you are such an expert on possession, can you tell me the different types of possession there are under the law? (no googling now)

Sending it to the U.S. is unlawful on part of the sender. Paying for it is unlawful on part of the buyer (it's called solicitation, getting somebody to perform an act you know is illegal), receiving it is illegal and first then would you be in *actual possession *(yea that's legal terminology buddy). 

Take for an example when somebody tries to buy weapons, they never gain actual possession. So under your theory the D.A's case would only be 10%.

And you do get busted if it's worth it for them to go after you. Just because they don't waste the resources to bust a guy for a bottle of gear does not make it legal in any way.










The cock ring goes around your dick not your neck...... dumbass


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 16, 2011)

bitch


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 16, 2011)

ceazur said:


> hes a gears whore, he'll rep anyone who puts out for free.


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 16, 2011)

please strike my comments from the record of gymrat trying to make things right, he could just pay for the gear and everything would be fixed, everybodys got a credit card and can pay it off later. I would think he'd be able to smack his "freind" and make him give up the gear.Continue with the hanging



GymRat4Life said:


> With a wife who was just fired, I don't think so. My family comes before anything and I would much rather spend that money on her to make her feel better then to prove my point on a forum of people I will never meet. I'm outta here, this has taken way too much of my day.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2011)

Gymrat should use the same excuse next time he borrows off a loan shark


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

Gymrat, tell your friend to nut up or fucking ship that gear to me and I'll make a fucking video.

Fuck all you faggots who act like its that hard to find a fucking camera and take a pic or video.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 16, 2011)

This thread has gone from making me mad, to making me laugh. 

You do realize that if my intentions were just to keep the gear, I would have just said I never got it or said I got a customs letter? Yet I'm honest and get chewed out, even though I followed EXACTLY what my PM said with WP knowing it was possible the gear may go from my hands to my friends. I can't control my friend, just like I can't control anyone else.

Continue on, at this point I don't care anymore. The truth is out there and if you don't believe me... fine. If you do... great you have my respect and can PM me for whatever and I'll try my best to help. BTW, someone here (and may be more then one) don't ever PM me again asking for help. You know who you are. I spent time to help you out over and over. Let's not forget I even gave you some items I had for sale for dirt cheap just cause I wanted to help you out.

Good luck to you all. I won't post up in here again cause there's really no point. 

Should have just been a lying, cheating person and said I didn't get it and/or said I got a customs letter, but I tell the truth and I get flammed? 

Sorry to say a theif/liar/scammer doesn't have 1800 posts and waste his time trying to tell people the real story. He get's the fuck out of there as soon as shit hits the fan... Did I do that? Nope. Could I have lied and said I didn't get it? Yup. But i'm honest and true and get shit for it... As do most honest people.

I'll be awaiting the threads for the 3 or 4 others who haven't posted a video, I saw one guy already said he hasn't gotten anything... Smart move by him, he most likely saw this and if he had any LEGIT reason, he knew he would get flammed. 

Rat out!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 16, 2011)

nothing wrong with my IQ bro. You owe your mate's debt. Either man up and make it right or GTFO


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

tell your friend to quit being a bitch ass fucking pussy and post up the video. It takes 5 fucking minutes. Its the least either of you mother fuckers could do for the free gear. Grow a sack and tell your friend whats up. This is in your hands. Your friend has nothing to do with this site. Its you who recieved the free gear. Regardless of where it is now, you started the transaction and now its up to you to hold up your end of the deal. 

Listen, I dont even like WP, I think hes a scamming piece of shit, but a deal is a deal, and a mans word is all he has.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> thanks WP to bullshit me...


lol


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey guys just kiss and make up


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 16, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> tell your friend to quit being a bitch ass fucking pussy and post up the video. It takes 5 fucking minutes. Its the least either of you mother fuckers could do for the free gear. Grow a sack and tell your friend whats up. This is in your hands. Your friend has nothing to do with this site. Its you who recieved the free gear. Regardless of where it is now, you started the transaction and now its up to you to hold up your end of the deal.
> 
> Listen, I dont even like WP, I think hes a scamming piece of shit, but a deal is a deal, and a mans word is all he has.



I just had to post cause this makes me laugh. Clearly you didn't read the PM I posted did you? A man's word is all he has and I started the transaction?

My word was that if there was anything left, send it my way and if its products I don't use its going to my friend, thus meaning I couldn't guarantee a video. All in the PM. So guess what? I did EXACTLY as I said. Favre out! 

Sent from my phone.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 16, 2011)

didn't see the pm. what did WP say in response? did he say it's ok if you don't make a vid, or was he under the impression that you would?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 16, 2011)

Here, let me show you how to do this. I got a pack from my friend today.

Thanks Euroking!!! The Suspension was nice and smooth. Pinned that mofo through a 25g pin!!!

Thanks Euroking!!!

*http://www.euroking-gear.com/injectable-steroids-427/testosterone-suspension-6152.html*


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 16, 2011)

heavy you are taking too much shit i'm worried for your health, send it to me. I'll make a video of epic proportions...


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 16, 2011)

I need pain meds...you can have whatever you need...


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 16, 2011)

haha, man are you really in pain or something?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 16, 2011)

Umbillical hernia. As soon as I have some back up Im getting surgery. Im bummed. 8 weeks of no training once I decide to do it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 16, 2011)

If we're giving out pain meds, I want sum!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 16, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Umbillical hernia. As soon as I have some back up Im getting surgery. Im bummed. 8 weeks of no training once I decide to do it.



ooh shit, damn that sucks. If it's any consolation my appendix might be exploding...


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Jul 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> nothing wrong with my IQ bro. You owe your mate's debt. Either man up and make it right or GTFO


 Aye mate..


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 16, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> ooh shit, damn that sucks. If it's any consolation my appendix might be exploding...


 Damn, that sucks. You getting it removed?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 16, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Damn, that sucks. You getting it removed?



not sure if that's what it is yet, i'm gonna wait till i'm doubled over. hopefully it's just from ab training cause there is no real pain just a throbbing in the area. Maybe i have a clot in my aorta, what ever it is i'm sure it will cost me out the ass...haha


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 17, 2011)

guys just kiss and make up


----------



## blazeftp (Jul 17, 2011)

Jesus Heavy how much suspension you shooting there.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 17, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Jesus Heavy how much suspension you shooting there.


 2ml


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 17, 2011)

Have a  good night everyone, I'm watching inception after a nice steak/chicken  dinner. 

Since we are expressing opinions and views here, here's mine. Not a bash, its my view and my support to back it up. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/111608-asia-pharma-ugl.html

In case you missed it....







Oh, and I decided to contact WP to pay, even for expired gear that was  sent, yes expired. I was basically told to never come back to his forum  or order from him again.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 17, 2011)

trust me, bud, him telling you not to order from him is a blessing in disguise lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## XYZ (Jul 18, 2011)

murf23 said:


> forgive me for getting involved in this but its an open conversation so i just wanted to add my opinion...ok no video i agree BUT THE GUY IS NOT A SCAMMER


 
We didn't want or need your opinion, but thanks anyhow.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 18, 2011)

ct's got a big a dick^


----------



## murf23 (Jul 18, 2011)

hey cunt i mean ct here is an opinion for ya that i dont care if u want ...close this fukin thread already just like u ball suckung mods did to the thread about asia pharma bein an ugl company. Instead of letting a thread stay open thats outright bashing an elite member here all u fukin mods do is suck WP dik . u are a bunch of skumbags for the most part there are only very few mods here that actaully do their job and i app them but u and your dik suckin buddys can choke on your free asia pharm gear .


----------



## murf23 (Jul 18, 2011)

ct got a big dick cause he has big bodybuilders jerking it off for him . he pays them in asia pharma gear he gets for free


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 18, 2011)

CT has never once taken ANY WP gear just FYI.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 18, 2011)

u really are a dick ct . u just has to write that . this is what i mean about the mods here . cunt !!!!


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 18, 2011)

murf23 said:


> hey cunt i mean ct here is an opinion for ya that i dont care if u want ...close this fukin thread already just like u ball suckung mods did to the thread about asia pharma bein an ugl company. Instead of letting a thread stay open thats outright bashing an elite member here all u fukin mods do is suck WP dik . u are a bunch of skumbags for the most part there are only very few mods here that actaully do their job and i app them but u and your dik suckin buddys can choke on your free asia pharm gear .



Wow swearing like a drunken retard will get the point across! Lol! Chill out turrets, noone is forcing you to use the products. Move on.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 18, 2011)

oh why is that ? after u get all yours theres none left


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 18, 2011)

Ct is one of the most solid dudes on here, you are being an idiot.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 18, 2011)

what products u talking bout lat ? i only use Z products like u used to b4 u started begging from otha sources here ? so dont know what u talking bout why dont u mind u business which is blowing sources


----------



## murf23 (Jul 18, 2011)

hey lat u really are a dick bro . u move on and mind ur business like i said . im sure there is a source here sumwhere needing a ball scratch so u better run along pal


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 18, 2011)

not sure what's going on in here but i like it...


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 18, 2011)

wow! dont know how i missed that post about the pms. Black and white, he said SHOULD=MAYBE,wp sent it anyway. So this time maybe meant no, rat tried to pay and they declined, so its done, he did his part.Now, if that pm was fabricated then i'm back with wp. I just like a good boxing match.
PS isnt there still 3 others?


----------



## murf23 (Jul 18, 2011)

what is goin on here is ridiculous . this thread stays open and all this shit keeps goin on and the mods just sit here waiting for there chance to defend WP but let everybody kill each other in the mean time. I like this forum for many reasons but the mods here really fuking suck for letting shit like this continue and instagating it like ct did to me .


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 18, 2011)

murf23 said:


> what is goin on here is ridiculous . this thread stays open and all this shit keeps goin on and the mods just sit here waiting for there chance to defend WP but let everybody kill each other in the mean time. I like this forum for many reasons but the mods here really fuking suck for letting shit like this continue and instagating it like ct did to me .



Listen you fuck ignorant noob. Your coming into this a week late. I dont care whos fucken gear you use. I dont know you from shit and you certainly dont know me. If you are such a hardcore Z guy then why dont you know what happened? You fucken no namer ask Z or Ordawg if they have a problem with me. Your a fucken bitch so instead of running your stupid un educated mouth put it to good use by humming on my nuts. Fuck you jealous fagget!


----------



## murf23 (Jul 18, 2011)

change ur name to D- source blower . your ticket got called early on in this thread pal . own it !


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 18, 2011)

murf23 said:


> change ur name to D- source blower . your ticket got called early on in this thread pal . own it !



What the fuck are you talking about? I put a banber up cause i use a source what the fuck does that have to do with blowing them? Get your shit straight before it falls outta your mouth. Dont fucken worry whay I do bitch you are a hundred post nobody. You came on here to look for a source and now you think you know whats up? Fuck you skinny bitch. Your jealous you spend all your cock sycking money on gear and still noone cares who you are. Wheres your banner big shot? Fuck outta here.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 18, 2011)

murf23 said:


> hey lat u really are a dick bro . u move on and mind ur business like i said . im sure there is a source here sumwhere needing a ball scratch so u better run along pal


You have the writing ability of a 5 yr old. Why is u a dummy?


----------



## ceazur (Jul 18, 2011)

murf23 said:


> hey lat u really are a dick bro . u move on and mind ur business like i said . im sure there is a source here sumwhere needing a ball scratch so u better run along pal




i most definitely need a ball scratchin


----------



## murf23 (Jul 18, 2011)

i type like i text obviously u understand what im typing so blow me ..and Lat im not here for ppl to know who i am if i have 2 post or 10,000 i still can see what u are and obviously so can alot more ppl here. Where is my banner lmfao c'mon bro are u kiddin me. another comp tuff guy huh Aries thats kool bro . The comp is the only place u can talk to me like that so what can i do


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 18, 2011)

No im not kidding fagget im not your bro! If bannwrs dont mean anything than why do you care about mine. Your a piece if shit dude stick to the z forum you little pussy you cant hang down here. Its not for cry baby followers like you. What source i use is my decision.


----------



## murf23 (Jul 18, 2011)

and u can stick to what everybody knows you do best your a source blower and would prob swallow cum if it would get u free gear...run along theres a source sumwhere thats ready to cum hurry up and open your mouth


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 18, 2011)

murf23 said:


> and u can stick to what everybody knows you do best your a source blower and would prob swallow cum if it would get u free gear...run along theres a source sumwhere thats ready to cum hurry up and open your mouth



You are an idiot im done kid. I really dont give a shit what a nobody like you thinks. You have no friends on here to back up your statements so blow me bitch.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 18, 2011)

murf23 said:


> i type like i text obviously u understand what im typing so blow me ..and Lat im not here for ppl to know who i am if i have 2 post or 10,000 i still can see what u are and obviously so can alot more ppl here. Where is my banner lmfao c'mon bro are u kiddin me. another comp tuff guy huh Aries thats kool bro . The comp is the only place u can talk to me like that so what can i do


I can't work out what you're trying to say here, idiot. Could you please have a competent friend or family member(preferably your naked sister) compose your next meltdown?


----------



## murf23 (Jul 18, 2011)

keep going comp tough guy . Do here what you could never do in person


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 18, 2011)

murf23 said:


> keep going comp tough guy . Do here what you could never do in person


Is this some weird way of trying to seduce me? Furthermore, I would fuck your punk ass up. Don't let the nice clothes and shoes fool ya, pussy boy.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## murf23 (Jul 18, 2011)

lmao please im asking you the nicest way i can pretty please pay me a visit . Im actaully begging you to please please . The only time will ever talk like this to me or anybody is here on the computer . If u ever get big enough or really grow some balls not just for talking on the computer i mean real balls to talk to sombody"s face like that please let me be the one u do it to . please pm me when feel up to it and i will gladly give you the info you need


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 18, 2011)

murf23 said:


> lmao please im asking you the nicest way i can pretty please pay me a visit . Im actaully begging you to please please . The only time will ever talk like this to me or anybody is here on the computer . If u ever get big enough or really grow some balls not just for talking on the computer i mean real balls to talk to sombody"s face like that please let me be the one u do it to . please pm me when feel up to it and i will gladly give you the info you need


So what you're saying is that you're interested in getting your head knotted up?


----------



## murf23 (Jul 18, 2011)

exactly


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 18, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> So what you're saying is that you're interested in getting your head knotted up?





murf23 said:


> exactly



well i don't think i've seen this in all my years...


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 18, 2011)

murf23 said:


> lmao please im asking you the nicest way i can pretty please pay me a visit . Im actaully begging you to please please . The only time will ever talk like this to me or anybody is here on the computer . If u ever get big enough or really grow some balls not just for talking on the computer i mean real balls to talk to sombody"s face like that please let me be the one u do it to . please pm me when feel up to it and i will gladly give you the info you need



Dynastyinc? Meltng much?


----------



## murf23 (Jul 18, 2011)

this is getting a lil bit ridiculous even for my low standards . Im out I'll leave the last tough guy words to you . Thnx for making me see that Captn


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 18, 2011)

murf23 said:


> exactly


Gladly, you little pussy. I promise I'll only open-hand slap you until you beg me stop. Then(like the class act I am) I'll kindly give you a few writing lessons so at least you won't be a dumbass on the internet, pussy.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 18, 2011)

murf23 said:


> this is getting a lil bit ridiculous even for my low standards . Im out I'll leave the last tough guy words to you


Of course you will, pussy. GTFO...


----------



## BillHicksFan (Jul 18, 2011)

I love it when somebody completely loses their shit and then demands that the thread be closed. 

Reps comin' your way, murf.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 18, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I love it when somebody completely loses their shit and then demands that the thread be closed.
> 
> Reps comin' your way, murf.


You wanna fight too?


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 18, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Dynastyinc? Meltng much?



Actually the OP is Dynastyinc and AnabolicBody, but of course he's not banned. Flamming an elite member doesn't get a thread closed (which I don't care cause this is anything goes), but showing your opinion in the anything goes on a sponsor does.   Money talks.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Actually the OP is Dynastyinc and AnabolicBody, but of course he's not banned. Flamming an elite member doesn't get a thread closed (which I don't care cause this is anything goes), but showing your opinion in the anything goes on a sponsor does.  Money talks.


 
I'm pretty sure you were spanking WP's monkey not so long ago, perhaps until the free-ride was over?

Do you even workout?


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm pretty sure you were spanking WP's monkey not so long ago, perhaps until the free-ride was over?
> 
> Do you even workout?



Spanking? Nah man. I was giving him a bump here and there because I got free stuff out of it, just like most who have a banner from him and bump threads. I know how marketing works, pretty easy to tell who's being paid. Until he called me a scammer cause he can't understand what he said "yes" to. Do I need to post the PM again? Pretty clean cut and dry what was said in that PM.

Yeah I work out, what does that have to do with anything? Nothing.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Yeah I work out, what does that have to do with anything? Nothing.


 
In Anything Goes, IT HAS EVERYTHING TO DO WITH EVERYTHING!


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 18, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> In Anything Goes, IT HAS EVERYTHING TO DO WITH EVERYTHING!



Well in that case, I only use a bowflex and the P90X workout. I use UFC for the xbox 360 to get good at fighting, I'm scared to talk shit in person cause I'm so small. I eat taco bell and McD everyday, every meal cause its the best for you. I get my training advice from DynastyINC/AnabolicBody/LightWeight3 cause he makes $50k a day so he's really jacked.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2011)

lol, thats a reppable response


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 18, 2011)

Everything you see in the Captn avi is thanks to the shake weight


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2011)

look, no hands


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 19, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Well in that case, I only use a bowflex and the P90X workout. I use UFC for the xbox 360 to get good at fighting, I'm scared to talk shit in person cause I'm so small. I eat taco bell and McD everyday, every meal cause its the best for you. I get my training advice from DynastyINC/AnabolicBody/LightWeight3 cause he makes $50k a day so he's really jacked.




funny thing is i am jacked bitch. why dont you post up pictures of yourself dumb fuck? you can see my picture in my profile. now go back to your bowflex fat fuck


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 19, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> funny thing is i am jacked bitch. why dont you post up pictures of yourself dumb fuck? you can see my picture in my profile. now go back to your bowflex fat fuck


 

There he is! I can see you woke up on the wrong side of the bed once AGAIN. Why are you so angry at life EVERY single day? Is it that you keep getting called out for your 50 different screen names each week OR is it the jean shorts you're rocking?? PFFT....!!!

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0PDoX4Oo...aleb2b/pic/Coogi-Short-Jeans-Men-077-1210.jpg


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 19, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> There he is! I can see you woke up on the wrong side of the bed once AGAIN. Why are you so angry at life EVERY single day? Is it that you keep getting called out for your 50 different screen names each week OR is it the jean shorts you're rocking?? PFFT....!!!
> 
> http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0PDoX4Oo...aleb2b/pic/Coogi-Short-Jeans-Men-077-1210.jpg





instead of following me around IM why dont you actually go work out at a gym? try to work on your bird chest. and i can rock shorts because unlike you my legs are built. you on the other hand have some chicken legs to go with your bird chest. so its all good


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 19, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Listen you fuck ignorant noob. Your coming into this a week late. I dont care whos fucken gear you use. I dont know you from shit and you certainly dont know me. If you are such a hardcore Z guy then why dont you know what happened? You fucken no namer ask Z or Ordawg if they have a problem with me. Your a fucken bitch so instead of running your stupid un educated mouth put it to good use by *humming on my nuts. Fuck you jealous fagget!*



I like how Latsky (A.K.A makes statements on matters he knows nothing of)  just told murf to perform oral sex on him and then turned around and called *him *gay.

 spell check must have had a complete meltdown trying to keep up with this post. I mean, it's a minimum to know how to spell your curse words


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 19, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> I like how Latsky (A.K.A makes statements on matters he knows nothing of)  just told murf to perform oral sex on him and then turned around and called *him *gay.
> 
> spell check must have had a complete meltdown trying to keep up with this post. I mean, it's a minimum to know how to spell your curse words



Im sure you would prefer if i was talking about how fun fags are to train with. 

Lol the best attempt at flaming me is critiqueing my spelling? You are a dumn fag lol!!


----------



## minimal (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 19, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> instead of following me around IM why dont you actually go work out at a gym? try to work on your bird chest. and i can rock shorts because unlike you my legs are built. you on the other hand have some chicken legs to go with your bird chest. so its all good


 

Following you around?  It's really hard to miss you actually....even when you try changing your name 10 times.

Are those Roca Wear jean shorts your sporting there guy - pffffft!



*PS* - remember when you tried convincing people you made $50K a day - AND you even copy and pasted a box of cash to a post saying it was yours?  WOW - You try, but never really succeed.  I'd be in a funk everyday too if I were you.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh I love Anything Goes.......


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 19, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Im sure you would prefer if i was talking about how fun fags are to train with.
> 
> Lol the best attempt at flaming me is critiqueing my spelling? You are a dumn fag lol!!



The gay spotter seems to be the only thing you got on me... and its getting old

I'm the dumb one? go back a couple of pages on this thread.

Keep calling me a fag all while "joking" about sucking dudes' dicks


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 19, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Following you around?  It's really hard to miss you actually....even when you try changing your name 10 times.
> 
> Are those Roca Wear jean shorts your sporting there guy - pffffft!
> 
> ...



no actually there the jean shorts your mom made me for fucking her and busting in her face. i love those shorts. tell her i said thanks


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 19, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> no actually there the jean shorts your mom made me for fucking her and busting in her face. i love those shorts. tell her i said thanks


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 19, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> funny thing is i am jacked bitch. why dont you post up pictures of yourself dumb fuck? you can see my picture in my profile. now go back to your bowflex fat fuck



I'm sure thats your profile pic, Because last time you said these were your pics : http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...yinc-post-up-your-opinions-2.html#post2379999

But then, I proved you were a liar: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...yinc-post-up-your-opinions-2.html#post2380468

However, here is your real pics, I found them. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...yinc-post-up-your-opinions-3.html#post2380723

GICH!


----------



## LightWeight3 (Jul 19, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> I'm sure thats your profile pic, Because last time you said these were your pics : http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...yinc-post-up-your-opinions-2.html#post2379999
> 
> But then, I proved you were a liar: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...yinc-post-up-your-opinions-2.html#post2380468
> 
> ...




that is me in my profile pictures. see my tatts dumb bitch and the video i posted for WP you can see one of my star rib tatt. so go fuck yourself and go workout for once in your life instead of coming here on these forums. fucking SCAMMING bitch


----------



## XYZ (Jul 19, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> that is me in my profile pictures. see my tatts dumb bitch and the video i posted for WP you can see one of my star rib tatt. so go fuck yourself and go workout for once in your life instead of coming here on these forums. fucking SCAMMING bitch


 

  - You're a douche.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 19, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> that is me in my profile pictures. see my tatts dumb bitch and the video i posted for WP you can see one of my star rib tatt. so go fuck yourself and go workout for once in your life instead of coming here on these forums. fucking SCAMMING bitch


 

You have yet to address why you attempted to post fake pictures of yourself....help us understand


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 19, 2011)

latsky, wheeere aaaare yooouuuuu


----------



## custom (Jul 19, 2011)

LightWeight3 said:


> funny thing is i am jacked bitch. why dont you post up pictures of yourself dumb fuck? you can see my picture in my profile. now go back to your bowflex fat fuck


 Look at you, you are jacked in all those fake pics you put up...lol Not only do you post fake pics now you have to steal my saying. So let me say it once again " SHUT THE FUCK UP AND GET BACK ON YOUR BOFLEX..."


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 19, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> latsky, wheeere aaaare yooouuuuu


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Oh I love Anything Goes.......


me too


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## JCBourne (Jul 19, 2011)

^

Epic.


----------



## Gissurjon (Jul 19, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


>



Is it just automatic that you call people gay when they call you out? can you come up with something that requires a couple of neurons to shoot off?

its because of guys like you that people associate muscles with low IQ.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 19, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> me too



I like it down here too!!


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 19, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Is it just automatic that you call people gay when they call you out? can you come up with something that requires a couple of neurons to shoot off?
> 
> its because of guys like you that people associate muscles with low IQ.



Ok Fag!


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> Is it just automatic that you call people gay when they call you out? can you come up with something that requires a couple of neurons to shoot off?
> 
> its because of guys like you that people associate muscles with low IQ.


Capital letters are used to begin a sentence, Mr. High IQ.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 20, 2011)

Is it just me or has the World Pharma circle jerk infomercial fest died off around here lately?


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 20, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Is it just me or has the World Pharma circle jerk infomercial fest died off around here lately?


 
I'm sure it's in full swing


----------

